# So sánh sự khác biệt giữa hai dòng sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold và Frisolac Gold



## mai lan

*Nói đến thương hiệu sữa bột Friso thì chắc hẵn không bà mẹ nào là không biết, đây là thương hiệu sữa bột rất nổi tiếng trên thị trường. Tuy nhiên, khi chọn mua loại sữa bột này thì không ích các mẹ vẫn đang còn rất băn khoăn khi chọn lựa 1 trong hai dòng sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold và Frisolac Gold.*

Cả 2 dòng sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold và Frisolac Gold đều đến từ một thương hiệu, tuy nhiên do nhu cầu và độ tuổi của bé, mà thương hiệu sữa bột Friso phát triển đa dạng các dòng sản phẩm như: sữa bột Friso Gold, Frisolac Gold, Frisomum Gold… Trên thực tế, nếu muốn phân biệt hai dòng sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold và Frisolac Gold các mẹ có thể nhận biết theo những cách sau:

*Chọn mua sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold và Frisolac Gold theo độ tuổi*
Độ tuổi của bé chính là yếu tố để phân biệt sữa bột Friso Gold và Frisolac Gold. Đây là câu hỏi mà nhiều bà mẹ đã gửi tới trang chính hãng của Friso. Và được trả lời như sau: “Friso là thương hiệu chung và tùy theo từng giai đoạn phát triển của trẻ sẽ có sản phẩm phù hợp với tên gọi khác nhau. Frisolac Gold là dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ  dưới 2 tuổi và sữa bột Friso Fold là dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ từ 2 tuổi trở lên”

_

_
_Sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold và Frisolac Gold_​
Vậy cách chọn sữa bột Friso phù hợp cho bé chắc hẳn mẹ đã phân biệt được phần nào đúng không. Theo như hướng dẫn của đại diện sữa bột Friso thì sự khác biệt nằm ở độ tuổi của trẻ. Đối với sữa Frisolac Gold là sữa giành cho trẻ dưới 2 tuổi và sữa bột Friso Gold là sữa dành cho trẻ trên 2 tuổi nhé.

*Nhận biết sữa bột cho bé Frisolac Gold *
Đầu tiên, để nói về dòng sữa bột Frisolac Gold thì có 3 loại là Frisolac Gold 1, 2, 3 lần lượt cho các mẹ chọn lựa theo độ tuổi của bé.

Sữa bột Frisolac Gold 1 cho trẻ từ 0-6 tháng tuổi.
Sữa bột Frisolac Gold 2 cho trẻ từ 6-12 tháng tuổi.
Sữa bột Frisolac Gold 3 cho trẻ từ 1-2 tuổi.

_

_
_Sữa bột cho bé Frisolac Gold_
​Giai đoạn sơ sinh là giai đoạn trẻ phát triển nhanh chóng để đạt tối đa tiềm năng tăng trưởng. Và Sữa mẹ vẫn là thức ăn tốt nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Nên Frisolac Gold chỉ nên dùng trong các trường hợp trẻ không thể hoặc không được nuôi bằng sữa mẹ. Frisolac Gold 1, 2 ,3  là công thức dinh dưỡng cho trẻ lần lượt từ 0-6 tháng tuổi, 6-12 tháng tuổi và 1-2 tuổi. Dòng sữa này cung cấp đa vi chất dinh dưỡng vitamin A, C, E và các chất khoáng selen, kẽm, 5 loại nucleotit và chất xơ GOS giúp hỗ trợ sức khỏe đường ruột của trẻ, và DHA, AA hỗ trợ phát triển trí não.

Sữa bột Frisolac Gold không chỉ giúp trẻ có sức đề kháng tốt hơn, trí não thông minh hơn mà hệ xương cũng phát triển tốt hơn. Do vậy, việc của mẹ chỉ là cần chọn sữa cho con đúng theo độ tuổi. Và thêm vào đó, là theo dõi con có hợp sữa hay không mà thôi.

*Nhận biết sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold*
Dòng sữa bột Friso Gold dành cho trẻ bao gồm sữa bột Friso Gold 4 và 5.

Sữa bột Friso Gold 4 dành cho trẻ từ 2- 4 tuổi.
Sữa bột Friso Gold 5 dành cho trẻ trên 4 tuổi.

_

_
_Sữa bột cho bé Friso Gold_​
Từ 2 tuổi trở lên, trẻ lúc nào cũng luôn vận động và có muôn vàn những câu hỏi. Do vậy, Friso Gold 4 và 5 đều sẵn sáng những dưỡng chất cho cả sự phát triển về thể chất và tinh thân của bé. Cụ thể, sữa bột Friso Gold 4 và Friso Gold 5 cung cấp cho bé Kẽm, Sắt và Nucleotide, hỗ trợ sức đề kháng cơ thể tự nhiên cho bé. Vậy nên  bé có thể thoải mái trải nghiệm và khám phá thế giới cùng mẹ và bố. Ngoài ra, sữa bột Friso Gold cung cấp các dưỡng hỗ trợ giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện. Đặc biệt, trong đó không thể thiếu các chất như Vitamin D, Taurin, Selen, DHA, Prebiotics, Probiotics và Canxi.

*=> Kết luận:* Tuỳ từng độ tuổi của bé, các mẹ nên chọn các dòng sữa bột Friso thích hợp nhất. Nhưng nhìn chung những dòng sữa bột Friso đều có chất lượng rất tốt và được các mẹ tin dùng trên thị trường hiện nay.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## bautroimauxanh

Giai đoạn sơ sinh là giai đoạn trẻ phát triển nhanh chóng để đạt tối đa tiềm năng tăng trưởng. Và Sữa mẹ vẫn là thức ăn tốt nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Mẹ nào đang cho con dùng Friso chắn chắn là quan tâm đó ạ


----------



## Phạm Minh Hà

Dùng sữa cho con đúng là nên phải tìm hiểu cẩn thận để lựa chọn được loại sữa phù hợp.


----------

